# K9data update info



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

The database owner recently added text to K9data right above the health exam section: 
"We accept NO PRELIMS, in particular no OFA hip/elbow prelims for dogs under the age of two. Please list official, registered results only. "

We have had some people complaining about it, but frankly, it's a godsend for me as an admin. 

Background: a LOT of people link to K9data for their litters, and claim that their dogs have all of the recommended health testing, but we were finding that a lot of them were breeding on OFA prelims, and a lot of those prelims were not verifiable in the OFA public database (and yes, you can have prelims published if the dog is over 12 months, permanently identified, and initial the form to release all results). The owner never liked the idea of people entering prelims to begin with, and we had been removing those where we could prove that the dog had been bred or if they weren't on the OFA site. So yes, we hit the easy button and said that no one gets to post prelims, period. I'm sorry that people feel it wasn't justified, but at the same time, we are applying the same criteria to eyes and hearts. If the results aren't on the OFA site, they will likely be removed. Stop being cheap; for less than the cost of a conformation or obedience entry fee, you can record eye AND heart with OFA.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

THANKS LESLIE!!!!

And Thank Amy too!


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

BlazenGR said:


> The database owner recently added text to K9data right above the health exam section:
> "We accept NO PRELIMS, in particular no OFA hip/elbow prelims for dogs under the age of two. Please list official, registered results only. "
> 
> We have had some people complaining about it, but frankly, it's a godsend for me as an admin.
> ...


That’s awesome. Puppy buyers have so much to learn when they begin the process. It’s awesome to see steps that help keep them from being duped by the unscrupulous.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You know I am 100% behind this change. For the few people who list prelims solely to put info out there (though honestly, it will be out there in a year anyway if a dog passes finals and if the dog is on the database, it is just a quick call or email to find out how the litter turned out if someone is looking to use the stud dog) it is what it is .. the GREATER GOOD here is no more using the database to fool puppy people. I'd love to see all the 'clear, ____, date) on hearts and eyes gone too. If someone can't afford to pay for listing and verification they have no business breeding imo. And same thing for those who claim they can't remember to send them in. They have no business caring for small lives if they are that unorganized.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

That’s great! Just one question though. Are you including the DNA testing in this? Curious because I haven’t sent them in yet. Wasn’t planning to send them until I can get hips and elbows done.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

DNA doesn't have a bottom age limit on it- you can put that on any age.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Right. I was wondering because she said if it can’t be verified through OFA, it would be removed.


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

Abeille said:


> That’s great! Just one question though. Are you including the DNA testing in this? Curious because I haven’t sent them in yet. Wasn’t planning to send them until I can get hips and elbows done.


I have some sensitivity to "clear by parentage" if the parents don't have information to support it, but no, we don't at this time require that the results be in the OFA database. Honestly, the situation is mostly around the Big 4: hips, elbows, eyes and heart.


----------

